# bottle and related swim finds summer 2021



## RCO (Jul 2, 2021)

the swim season for me has actually got off to a very slow start this year despite all the hot weather , I delayed going in earlier now I've finally started to check out a few spots but yet to even make it in others 

the first spot I checked was a park I've been to many times before so perhaps I've just about found everything there . also found a few things in the woods nearby some rusted soda cans and beer /juice bottles . 

in the water found a hockey puck , fishing lure , couple broken bottles , coca cola 1951 hobbleskirt .


----------



## RCO (Jul 2, 2021)

poked around another busy dock area I've been to in the past , found a mix of stuff there 

a tape measure , 2 golf balls , stubby beer bottle 

small half pint milk jug , appears to be plain with no embossing but is actually an acl jug , the writing is faded but you can see it on the right angle 

says " Georgian Bay Creamery ltd "  pasteurised dairy products , they were a dairy located in Parry sound / north bay area 

also found a bunch of Canadian coins - $ 1 ( 80's )  , 2 - quarters ( 70's > now )  3 - nickels ( 70's > now )  , 9 pennies - oldest with date from 1943 , couple others from 80's , 2 are so damaged unable to id anything


----------



## RCO (Jul 2, 2021)

hope to check a couple more spots this weekend but its the long weekend and busy here so will see


----------



## FreeRangeAsparagus (Jul 3, 2021)

Near any rivers that may have had water mills on them?


----------



## RCO (Jul 4, 2021)

found in a river location the other day . 

green beer bottle , glass jar , broken beer bottle , coke can 

2 coca cola hobbleskirts - 1939 and 43 dates


----------



## RCO (Jul 4, 2021)

FreeRangeAsparagus said:


> Near any rivers that may have had water mills on them?



there is a number of different rivers here , was a lot of saw mills here years ago . some rivers have small hydro electric stations on them , not safe to swim close to them though 

I mostly focus on areas of high human activity , docks , parks , near old hotels


----------



## RCO (Jul 4, 2021)

more finds at same dock as I found milk jug /coins the other day except only found soda bottles yesterday and mostly the same bottle 

3 Browns beverages clear 7 oz bottles , coca cola , pepsi ( 51 ) , mountain dew no deposit , broken muskoka dry bottle

a different variation I hadn't seen before , just says mountain dew on it , contents 10 oz


----------



## FreeRangeAsparagus (Jul 4, 2021)

if you can get next to an old mill along a river, you may have a goldmine on your hands, but definitely safety first!


----------



## willong (Jul 4, 2021)

FreeRangeAsparagus said:


> if you can get next to an old mill along a river, you may have a goldmine on your hands, but definitely safety first!


There were quite a few video episodes posted to YouTube years ago of a millrace dig. The videography was not that good, but the digging and the finds were great!


----------



## RCO (Jul 4, 2021)

FreeRangeAsparagus said:


> if you can get next to an old mill along a river, you may have a goldmine on your hands, but definitely safety first!



there was an old mill at the river near where I live but nothing left of it now , did find a spot where there is still a lot of flat top nails , routinely walk by and find a dozen just lying in the sand

problem with old saw mills here is the area near them is still littered with old wood so its hard to swim in those spots and find anything


----------



## RCO (Jul 13, 2021)

some finds from a swim near a dock area I've been to before

rattlin rapala lure , golf ball ,

Canada dry clear 7 oz bottle , coca cola hobbleskirt ( 60 ) , stubby beer bottle , glass jar

the Canada dry bottle is damaged and has some cracks , broken


----------



## RCO (Jul 13, 2021)

more finds from another spot I've been to many times over the years . 

a few sodas a lot damaged 

broken green bottle , 2 coca cola hobbleskirts damaged 45/49 , 2 Kist bottles , broken muskoka dry bottle , 2 Browns Beverages bottles , beer bottle 

yellow golf ball , vape pen


----------



## RCO (Jul 15, 2021)

checked a couple different spots yesterday , been to this dock once before went there last year and just found modern stuff but figured I'd try again as its very close to some older buildings 

mostly turned into a clean up than finding anything historic . 

several modern beer bottles , broken whiskey , Arizona iced tea , pepsi no deposit 

several really dirty cans , mainly pepsi and beer , also mountain dew , coca cola 

found 2 coca cola hobbleskirts , 1 at first dock and other at second spot , both very dirty haven't cleaned em yet , one was 56 , not sure of date on other


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jul 15, 2021)

Swimming and bottles!? Okay, Where do I sign up?
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## RCO (Jul 15, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Swimming and bottles!? Okay, Where do I sign up?
> ROBBYBOBBY64.



some of them weren't as easy to find as it looks , I had to search around a bit . 

and in my area I seem to always find the same bottles even if I try different spots , always coca cola or Browns ( local bottle ) , I don't find a lot of different stuff 

the weather this year has also been extremely inconsistent , one say perfect the next day terrible , today rainy not good at all ,even a small tornado an hour south of here


----------



## RCO (Jul 23, 2021)

a few more finds from regular spot . some coca cola , broken one 36 , another was 45 . 

couple Browns Beverages , pepsi 7 oz bottle , no deposit clear no embossing , Double Cola 10 oz bottle no red acl left 

odd ceramic item from Fletcher Manufacturing co Toronto which i'll post in another thread


----------



## RCO (Aug 2, 2021)

checked a dock on a river last week , had checked this spot a few times last year and always seemed to find things but despite being a sunny day visibility was poor likely due to rain or nearby construction

I only found a few things , beer bottle , acl coca cola , 7 oz Browns beverages , clear no deposit no return ( no embossing ) ,  2 glass cups/beer glass from nearby restaurant

but still hope to check it a couple more times before summer over , didn't go swimming at all this weekend as weather so terrible but nicer this week so back out today maybe


----------



## TxBottleDigger (Aug 2, 2021)

I really like those cans!


----------



## RCO (Aug 4, 2021)

TxBottleDigger said:


> I really like those cans!



I find a lot of cans too , mostly post them to the cans section now if there interesting or ones I don't see much of 

haven't found as many lately but expect to find more into the fall


----------



## RCO (Aug 4, 2021)

went swimming at a dock on a river in a busier area but didn't find much , some modern cans/ beer . usually find fishing lures here but none yesterday

2 bottles a 50's coca cola and a 10 oz browns beverages , bottles I find all the time here


----------



## RCO (Aug 4, 2021)

went back to the river location I explored last year and found more stuff , a lot broken so not a lot to clean up 

couple modern beer bottles , modern shot glass , broken green quart bottle

more coca cola , broken one from  ( 38 ) which is actually one of the oldest bottles I've found there , other one 50's and an acl version 


2 broken 7 oz Browns Beverages bottles , broken pepsi swirl bottle from 60's , no deposit no return pepsi 

kist 10 oz  bottle , mountain dew hillbilly ( some acl left it was hidden in the sand )  , clearly Canadian bottle from 90's for cherry flavour


----------



## RCO (Aug 4, 2021)

the clearly Canadian bottle is for the wild cherry flavour , cleaned some somewhat but missing red paint for cherry

the mountain dew is grey from being in the sand near the dock  and has a weird look to it but can see the original acl design


----------



## RCO (Aug 6, 2021)

checked another river spot i've been to over the years but didn't find much 

some modern beer bottles , modern pipe , fishing lure 

2 coca cola bottles ( 42 ) hobbleskirt and a 12 oz bottle 

but did find a rare book at a nearby store , after I went swimming I went in and found it in used book section . if you've ever heard of Dorset Ontario its a small village on lake of bays . never seen this book before but it came out in the mid 70's , lots of neat info in it about old hotels , stores etc , checked online and none available anywhere


----------



## RCO (Aug 11, 2021)

more finds from that river dock I've been re exploring , not old or what I was looking for though

bunch of modern beer bottles , dr pepper aluminum can 

2 pepsi bottles - swirl from 60's and a no deposit , coca cola tall version 

Hires root beer bottle , broken large green bottle , 2 more glasses from nearby restaurant


----------



## SKS.TUSC (Aug 11, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Swimming and bottles!? Okay, Where do I sign up?
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


I know right. Kinda confused but interesting. Rivers around here are either nasty brown or full of sewerage. Swimming without a dive suit may get ya another few finger's growing & waking up with a 3rd eye ball.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Aug 11, 2021)

SKS.TUSC said:


> I know right. Kinda confused but interesting. Rivers around here are either nasty brown or full of sewerage. Swimming without a dive suit may get ya another few finger's growing & waking up with a 3rd eye ball.


What doesn't kill you right? Be safe. Dark water is pure death to me, i need to see. 
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## RCO (Aug 12, 2021)

SKS.TUSC said:


> I know right. Kinda confused but interesting. Rivers around here are either nasty brown or full of sewerage. Swimming without a dive suit may get ya another few finger's growing & waking up with a 3rd eye ball.



its a small river that runs between 2 lakes , a lot of water movement thru that area so the water isn't dirty or stagnant 

the lakes around here are generally fairly clean


----------



## RCO (Aug 12, 2021)

very warm here yesterday so went for a swim at river dock again 

more modern beer bottles / liquor, golf ball 

3 coca cola , hobbleskirt ( 49 )  , 2 pepsi swirls from 60's 

Hires root beer , Kist 7 oz , Canada dry clear bottle , 

shock find a minute maid stubby bottle with original label and nearly full colour , found with stick hidden in a sandy/rocky area so covered from view but still in the water , believe its from the 80's > early 90's , found minute maid cans before not sure I've seen this one at least not in good condition


----------



## RCO (Aug 15, 2021)

on Friday I went for a swim at another location that I've checked often , found lots of interesting stuff 

5 coca cola ( 2 broken ones 36 )  , broken pepsi swirl bottle , patio light 

2 pure spring bottles , actually an uncommon find here 

muskoka dry ginger ale larger bottle , 7 oz teem 

beer bottle , broken " green spot " milk jug , mini creamer 

National Beverages 7 oz embossed bottle , found these here before but several years ago 

Harris Crest Beverages 7 oz embossed bottle , possibly from Toronto but little to no info on them , found 2 of this bottle here several years back in same spot 

will post some up close pics of some of them later


----------



## RCO (Aug 15, 2021)

National beverages ltd - Toronto Ontario 30's era 

Harris Crest Beverages - believe its from Toronto and 30's era but little info on them


----------



## RCO (Aug 18, 2021)

went for another swim at the river dock location on monday , found a bunch of stuff hidden in the sand although not that old 

more beer bottles , broken lipton iced tea bottle , 

7 up 10 oz no city on back , pepsi cola ( 54 ) , Browns Beverages 10 oz 

2 - Howdy beverages found beside each other 

3 coca cola , 2 larger bottles and a ( 60 ) hobbleskirt 

2 no deposits , clear no name and pepsi , glass cup from restaurant


----------



## RCO (Aug 20, 2021)

went for another swim at that river dock , looking thru my notes and now at 200 bottles removed from there if you add up all the stuff I found there in 2020 - 21 

but not much the other day , some modern beer / liquor , golf ball 

2 pepsi bottles with dates from mid 50's 

3 coca cola - no deposit , broken one , acl from 60's 

old bank card with expiry date of 1992 so been down there a while


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Aug 20, 2021)

RCO said:


> went for another swim at that river dock , looking thru my notes and now at 200 bottles removed from there if you add up all the stuff I found there in 2020 - 21
> 
> but not much the other day , some modern beer / liquor , golf ball
> 
> ...


Lot of swimming. The dock giveth and the dock taketh. Be careful buddy and keep posting. Good stuff.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## RCO (Aug 20, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Lot of swimming. The dock giveth and the dock taketh. Be careful buddy and keep posting. Good stuff.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.



I use a small wood stick to poke around those areas so its less risky and I wear gloves too , most areas I check aren't that deep and I don't mind swimming down a little bit deeper to find things


----------



## RCO (Aug 20, 2021)

very warm here yesterday so I went for another swim at my long time location , pulled up a lot of stuff 

a lot of coca cola , 11 bottles , 4 broken are all from the 30's ( 34 , 36 , 37 , 38 ) , non broken - 45 , 50's - 60's 

also a damaged straight side clear bottle like the one I found in the woods earlier this year 

3 pepsi - 7 oz swirl , 50's acl , 40's embossed bottle 

double cola like the one I found earlier , national beverages embossed bottle , stubby beverages , broken green Canada dry bottle , clear ndnr ,


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Aug 20, 2021)

True Heartbreaker. Painful to look at. Property of Coca-Cola Co. Canada? 
It just keeps getting replaced? New stuff everytime. Must be getting washed down stream from somewhere.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## RCO (Aug 20, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> True Heartbreaker. Painful to look at. Property of Coca-Cola Co. Canada?
> It just keeps getting replaced? New stuff everytime. Must be getting washed down stream from somewhere.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.



yes coca cola of Canada ltd , same bottle I found in the woods earlier this year 

no near a dock , no current , like they kept dumping stuff from the store in the nearby lake back then , that dock was just a very busy place during the summer , smaller town but always a hot spot june > august


----------



## RCO (Aug 27, 2021)

more finds from the river dock the other day

beer bottle , broken milk jug top

3 coca cola from 60's

sprite large bottle from 60's

3 pepsi - 2 from 50's and 7 oz swirl , hires root beer

Browns Beverages - acl version from 60's > 70's

weather likely still nice for swimming until labour day weekend , then I ususally don't swim much past then


----------

